# Living Eberron Forum



## Bront (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm officialy making a request for the Living Eberron games to have their own forum.

We only have 4 threads at the moment, but have 2 adventures pending, and a few discussions waiting so we don't clog up the Talking the Talk Forum.

No huge hurry, but figure I'd ask 

Knight Otu should be able to move all the relivent threads.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 14, 2006)

I've already requested it.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

Didn't know, figured I'd make a public appeal


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 15, 2006)

Yup, I just didn't have time to do it during the workweek. I'm doing it now.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 15, 2006)

All set! Let me know if there is any weirdness.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks, I've moved the threads. I didn't notice anything odd.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All set! Let me know if there is any weirdness.



Nor more than the usuall


----------

